# Nutsedge infestation



## lgm (Aug 18, 2019)

Rotary cut 15k sq ft Bermuda. Just raised height to 1.5". Another 3-4 weeks before dormancy. I've spot applied sedgehammer and certainty about 2 weeks apart. Not a dent in the sedge

I didn't notice the nutsedge until I began raising cut height above 1". Is there anything I can do about the nutsedge this late in the season?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Now that temps have cooled you could try some sulfentrazone (Dismiss or generic). It will smoke any sedges almost overnight.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

In addition to what @Redtwin said. You can apply Pennant Magnum. It will kill sedge before it reaches the surface.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

@Redtwin I have some Nutsedge I want to spray as well, I have SedgeEnder on hand at the moment, do you think that will work?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

jpos34 said:


> @Redtwin I have some Nutsedge I want to spray as well, I have SedgeEnder on hand at the moment, do you think that will work?


I have no experience with SedgeEnder but it is just a mix of Sulfentrazone and Prodiamine. I never thought Prodiamine was very effective on sedges but worth a shot if you have it on hand. The Sulfentrazone in it should work though.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> > @Redtwin I have some Nutsedge I want to spray as well, I have SedgeEnder on hand at the moment, do you think that will work?
> ...


Watch the sulfentrazone as it has that burning effect


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > jpos34 said:
> ...


 I have a party at the house next weekend and don't want burn marks all over. Do you think it will be less likely to burn with the cooler temps? Highs in mid 80's lows in mid 60's


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Dismiss is powerful. Go on the light rate and it'll be more than enough.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

For spot spraying with sedge ender I have used anywhere from 3 oz to 6 oz per gallon and honestly it seems to work about the same either way. As others have mentioned, maybe go a little bit light because this stuff, although it is pretty fast on sedges relative to the other products
mentioned, it can burn.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

gooodawgs said:


> Dismiss is powerful. Go on the light rate and it'll be more than enough.


Honestly just go cool season low (4 oz / A) rate and make sure you are getting an even spray and know what you are doing. too much sulfrentrazone + end of summer temps can do some pretty good damage to your grass.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

jpos34 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Redtwin said:
> ...


If I had party at my home I would not spray it.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


Did not check here before going outside. I literally just got back inside from spraying. You live and you learn


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

jpos34 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > jpos34 said:
> ...


You live and learn definitely. Did you spray at the low rate?


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

jpos34 said:


> @Redtwin I have some Nutsedge I want to spray as well, I have SedgeEnder on hand at the moment, do you think that will work?


Sedgender will work, I've used it for sedge and goosegrass, it works quite well. I used it as it was quite cheap, but per application generic sulfentrazone can be had for around 60 bucks for 8oz (that'll last a while) I typically only use it as a spot application. I bury the sprayer tip into the canopy and only hit the sedge. It kills it every time. Spraying Dismiss (sulfentrazone) in the heat of summer can cause some burning, this can be minimized my only hitting the plant you want DED!


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

I used SedgeEnder recently from recommendation on this forum and it crushed my nutsedge. It completely destroyed it. Love this product. I used it as spot spraying though, I did not blanket spray it.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

I used the 5.5 ounce per gallon for warm season as the label said, I didn't necessarily blanket spray but I had a lot of it in some areas so some areas you could say were blanket sprayed.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Where is the 5.5 ounce per gallon coming from? Did you mean acre instead of gallon?

How much dismiss and water did you use and how many SF did your application cover?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

mjh648 said:


> Where is the 5.5 ounce per gallon coming from? Did you mean acre instead of gallon?
> 
> How much dismiss and water did you use and how many SF did your application cover?


I think he was talking about the Sedge Ender warm-season rates.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@Redtwin good call...


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> mjh648 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the 5.5 ounce per gallon coming from? Did you mean acre instead of gallon?
> ...


Yes for the SedgeEnder. I've never used dismiss.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

UPDATE: 48 hours later Nutsedge is smoked and all but dead from what I can best tell. The Bermuda has a slight change in color but not to bad, although its adverse reaction may still be yet to come.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

You may have to hit it again in the spring but glad to hear it is working.


----------

